# speaking of cripples...



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

while hunting Mosquito last week for early goose, it was quitting time for me and the guys in the next blind were calling it a day too. when we got closer he called out "how'd you do?", told him i missed twice, then i asked him back "how'd you guys do?" he said "we got one and crippled another" (i saw the goose they crippled, it did land on the lake after they shot and i watched it swim north past me about 300 yards away and then it flew away after about 15 minutes and after flapping it wings several times like it was stretching.

so heres my question, is crippling one really something to brag about? maybe its me, maybe its the way he said it all proud, but i didnt like that comment even knowing that i saw the "crippled" goose fly off.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You are supposed to make every attempt to retrieve a downed bird. Sometimes you don't get it back. I lost a dove in a corn field today but spent 1/2 hour looking for it. Nothing to be proud about. I have had ducks dive on me and never come back up. It sucks.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

+1 fishingful. One should exhaust every possibility before giving up on wounded game. Ethically, a hunter owes it to the animals.
Tom, you were right to feel as you did, those guys should have sounded bummed out, instead of proud. And if they saw it go down and made no attempt to retrieve it, they should feel ashamed!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nothing to be proud of for sure. I would have probably have said something like we got 1 but had the misfortune to cripple 1 that we couldn't retrieve. I have spend as much as half a day searching for wounded deer.
sherman


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have spent 2 to 3 days looking for deer. Back when I was learning I had a couple bad shots. 

One of the problems with mosquito is guys will walk in and hunt the main lake. If they have a bird sail on them they have no way to get to it. No boat to get there and the water is too deep.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been known to strip down to my skivies and swim after a downed bird in the early season if I don't have my boat.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

beaver said:


> I've been known to strip down to my skivies and swim after a downed bird in the early season if I don't have my boat.


Did that exact thing on Sunday.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I swam for one in a farm pond in a snow storm  water that cold knocks every last bit of air out of you


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

fishingful said:


> One of the problems with mosquito is guys will walk in and hunt the main lake. If they have a bird sail on them they have no way to get to it. No boat to get there and the water is too deep.


This is the kind of thing that pi$$es me off. If you're hunting waterfowl on a reservoir, or any area with deep water, and you don't have a boat, why are you even there? Idiot wannabe Duck Commanders.
Also, crippling a bird is nothing to brag about, and making little or no attempt to retrieve that bird is reprehensible. More "hunters" that shouldn't be out there.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

call the warden . that's wanton waste and they will get a ticket


----------

